# How to Install Kaspersky after Mcafee (Problem Installing).............?



## satyamy (Apr 8, 2007)

My friend have 2 PC's running WinXP_SP2 
which has Mcafee Security Suite Installed in it
I wanted to Install Kaspersky Internet Security(KIS), so i Uninstall Mcafee Antivirus & than Mcafee Security Suite
Than i tried to install KIS in it but it says error "remove Mcafee Bonus Pack" & when i see in add remove programme i cant find any Mcafee Product

Than I manually deleted all the Files & Folders from that drive Named Mcafee & all the entrie of Mcafee from registry 

but still it says the same error

Now in the 1st PC not a Single file is in the Name of Mcafee than how can the Product still in the PC

Now I Unistall both Mcafee Antivirus & Security Centre from other PC & got the same error

Pls help me tell me how can I install Kaspersky Internet Security


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

run CCleaner 

& then delete KIS's temp. folder (named kis6) & then run the installer.


----------



## satyamy (Apr 10, 2007)

its not working after CCleaner also
image attached


----------



## anandk (Apr 10, 2007)

reinstall mcafee. reboot. use McAfee Uninstaller. reboot. use ccleaner and manually search for mcafee files/folders on the disk and delete them; do the same in registry using find/findnext.
reboot. now hope kis installs !


----------



## harikatt (Apr 10, 2007)

i would like to say is,, just make install the mcafee first with all full installation,, then in the second reboot,, u uninstall mcafeee everything,, ,, try this if works,, uninstall 

then u can try kaspersky


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 10, 2007)

@satyamy

yeh u r rite buddy...dis thing doesnt wrk out...eve i faced dis "bonus pack prob"
tried evrythng possbl bt cudnt get this working


----------



## keep_it_rl (Apr 10, 2007)

dude goggle for mcafee uninstall tool......it is goin to clean each an evrything related to mcafee and thn u ll b e able to install kaspersky......


----------



## satyamy (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks friends
I will try everything you said
& ya thanks @ s18000rpm
in my second PC i tried ccleaner & remove Mcafee Bonus Pack from ccleaner & after this kaspersky installed sucessfully

But in my 1st PC I manually deleted all the files & folders & registry entries related to mcafee but it didnt solve the prob
& ccleaner is also not solving in My 1st PC
I will try rest of the options for this


----------



## anandk (Apr 11, 2007)

try deleting the follwoing registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MSC


----------



## satyamy (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks
will try & tell you the result


----------

